# Hi I was wondring when I do get a job as Police Officer, what weapons and tools do i need?



## JosephYoussef (Apr 2, 2013)

I was wondring when I do get a job as Police Officer, what weapons and tools do i need?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Not falling for this one:


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gotta be a another spammer. Just be races and in a suite. You'll be fine.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

COVER!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Really guy?

Absurd. Delete this mess.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

As long as you have a hat you should be all set.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

So starters why don't you go get your fucking shine box


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I want the .004 MG back I used opening this thread on my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This is all YOU'LL need guy.....


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

JosephYoussef said:


> I was wondring when I do get a job as Police Officer, what weapons and tools do i need?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

SPRAY!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> SPRAY!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Almost... It's...

SRRRRRAAAAAYYYYY!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Almost... It's...
> 
> SRRRRRAAAAAYYYYY!!


SO good I have to post the link to that thread, it's gold material!

http://www.masscops.com/threads/yell-sray-before-spraying.112090/


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

JosephYoussef said:


> I was wondring when I do get a job as Police Officer, what weapons and tools do i need?


BRAINS. Your brains!!!!

Looks like you will be unarmed.

As far as tools go, I think you are doing a good job being one.


----------

